# Mice at the petshop that I want but cant have =(



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Argh! So frustrating! I went into the petshop the other day and was shocked to see that they had mice for sale! Four females. Quite young, still in their pretty and tiny stage. I asked if I could give them a hold as I was seriously considering coming back in two weeks time before I go home for the year and buying one or two to join my girls. But it was 5pm and the woman wanted to close up. So I said I would come back in a few days. I went back today and only saw three females in the tank. I asked about the other and she said it turned out to be a male and they had separated him. They also said the females are pregnant now and they wont sell them until after the babies are born. One of them is really pregnant (about 2 weeks so I don't know why they didn't sex the male already). The others don't look pregnant at all. There was a BEW, a pied black and white tan, and an extreme black tan. The male was also an extreme black tan. I have to get girls because I already have a male but I will be long gone by the time the babies are weaned and the females can be sold =( So angry because I would love and extreme black tan! It was a pretty good tan too. Nice and even if a little pale. But now I am sad =(

All the mice at the pet shop at home look the same but I want something new instead of argente!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you not convince them to sell the pregnant does?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I probably could but they are about to give birth and so by the time I am ready to leave uni (I cant have them before I go) the babies will be a week or so old and I highly doubt they would sell them all to me. I don't think they want to trust anyone with them. I suppose in lots of peoples eyes I am just an ignorant child!


----------

